# Iron bacteria in toilet tank?



## 63634 (Oct 18, 2016)

Recently bought a new home and noticed the toilet area always smells like urine. I gave the bathroom/toilet a good cleaning multiple times and the smell is continuing. Researched and read to clean bowl and tank with vinegar, so I began to do that and noticed the tank is filled with a film of red particles. We are on a well and notice the water smells irony as well, really only notice the smell when showering. The water in the toilet bowl and whatever comes out of the faucet is not discolored. 
What should my first step be in dealing with the red particles in the tank?
And what can I do about the urine smell?!


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Sigh,

You folks are going to have way to much fun here.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Quit taking upper deckers and you should be good


----------



## 63634 (Oct 18, 2016)

Wonderful, thank you so much for the helpful comment.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

A little pee never hurt anyone. And iron is good for you. Bon Appetit!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

buchananr45 said:


> Recently bought a new home and noticed the toilet area always smells like urine. I gave the bathroom/toilet a good cleaning multiple times and the smell is continuing. Researched and read to clean bowl and tank with vinegar, so I began to do that and noticed the tank is filled with a film of red particles. We are on a well and notice the water smells irony as well, really only notice the smell when showering. The water in the toilet bowl and whatever comes out of the faucet is not discolored.
> What should my first step be in dealing with the red particles in the tank?
> And what can I do about the urine smell?!


just piss in your living room, so you wont notice the smell in the bathroom, youll get use to the smell and you wont smell it any longer..put a bunch of magnets in the tank and the iron will stick to them, just wash them once a month...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I'll have to try the magnet thing! 

I was going to say just use in tank cleaners and set up a preventive rebuild schedule with a local plumber.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

and set up a preventive rebuild schedule with a local plumber..................but its just a jackalope of a homeowner just looking for free info online.....why pay a professional when you can ask for free....:laughing::laughing::laughing:
and you know the quality answers you get for free...


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Debo22 said:


> Quit taking upper deckers and you should be good




Upper Deckers, made me laugh


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

buchananr45 said:


> Wonderful, thank you so much for the helpful comment.


I wonder what a professional would say that wasn't being asked to give his experience away for free? Let's say you actually hire a plumber in your area and pay him for his expertise. I bet his answer wouldn't be ridicule like you're getting here.


----------



## 63634 (Oct 18, 2016)

My bad everyone. I now see the banner at the top stating "Plumbing Professionals Only." This forum is clearly not for me. I am by no means a profession and would have nothing halfway decent to contribute, but thank you for the few free suggestions. Best of luck to you all and hope you get a lot of jobs in which you are paid for! I'll try to delete my account or an admin can do that for me.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

63634 said:


> My bad everyone. I now see the banner at the top stating "Plumbing Professionals Only." This forum is clearly not for me. I am by no means a profession and would have nothing halfway decent to contribute, but thank you for the few free suggestions. Best of luck to you all and hope you get a lot of jobs in which you are paid for! I'll try to delete my account or an admin can do that for me.


bye...dont leave mad..just leave, oh and let the door hit you on the a$$ on the way out...:jester:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Rare you see an apology.


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

OP contact someone who deals with water treatment specifically. Not all plumbers understand the chemistry behind it. An appropriate company will come out and test your water and should have equipment that will remove the iron and smell (sulfur I assume) from your water


----------

